# Can the Touchpad Get Honeycomb?



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

YES!!!! if you want a hacked version of the emulator port that we have on the SDK. It can be done, but frankly it sucks and it is not something that is worth the time or effort, we had it on the nook, but without the source all the work that the CM team would have to be done through reverse engineering and making changes and hacking everything else, just because we dont have the source to build from.

so NO honeycomb will not be coming to the Touchpad because the full source has not and will not be released, wait for ICS. It hopefully will support both Tablet form factor (ie honeycomb'ish appeal and use) and Phone form factor Functionality.

To Recap

- YES Honeycomb "can" be ported on the Touchpad once CM is done. (much the same that Sense "can" be ported to other devices - see Droid 1 attempts)

- NO it will not be done 'successfully' (just ask deeper-blue and the others who wasted alot of time on the nook color)

- NO the CM7 team will not put out a port (and i can go out on the limb and say none of the devs will either)

- All the time, effort, and work to porting HC to the TP would be Astronomically more difficult due to not having the code

Hopefully we can stop having those questions posted a hundred times in the Dev Threads about porting, and before you flame for mentioning the Nook Color as being a Old Device, and not as powerful remember this... The Nook Had a leg up on the TP because it shipped with Android on board.

LINKS - 
NOOK COLOR HC PORT THREADS
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1062626http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=936995


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> YES!!!! if you want a hacked version of the emulator port that we have on the SDK. It can be done, but frankly it sucks and it is not something that is worth the time or effort, we had it on the nook, but without the source all the work that the CM team would have to be done through reverse engineering and making changes and hacking everything else, just because we dont have the source to build from.
> 
> so NO honeycomb will not be coming to the Touchpad because the full source has not and will not be released, wait for ICS. It hopefully will support both Tablet form factor (ie honeycomb'ish appeal and use) and Phone form factor Functionality.
> 
> ...


Not entirely true:

Vegacomb for Vegatablets:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1221336
G-tablet Flashback:
http://www.slatedroid.com/topic/20159-rom-12-flashback-honeycomb-alpha-81-9811-g-tabletzpad-t2/
Notion Ink Adam:
http://tabletroms.com/forums/honeycomb-adam/1352-adamcomb-v0-3-a.html

What all of these have that the Nook didn't have is hardware similarity to the mainstream HC tablets. If other tablets with similar hardware to the TP (HTC Puccini for now) come out with HC, then their system images might be useful in creating a port.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> Not entirely true:
> 
> Vegacomb for Vegatablets:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1221336
> ...


That is very true, and noted, but those builds are all from fairly vanilla HC builds. With the Puccini your talking about Sense interwoven with HC which on most accounts makes it unusable.


----------



## chakujitsu (Sep 13, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> [...]
> 
> - All the time, effort, and work to porting CM7 to the TP would be Astronomically more difficult due to not having the code
> 
> [...]


I trust that you meant to say "...porting Honeycomb to the TP..." rather than CM7.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

lol yes thanks for the correction


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> That is very true, and noted, but those builds are all from fairly vanilla HC builds. With the Puccini your talking about Sense interwoven with HC which on most accounts makes it unusable.


I'll also agree to your point about Sense. I suspect that it would be very difficult to remove Sense. I don't know if it would be possible to run Sense on a non HTC device.
Maybe we will see another tablet in the near future with the Snapdragon chipset running HC.


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Someone "hacked" a very good port onto the tab.

Also the new AT&T HTC Puccini, That ROM Has been ported to the Flyer, Which is mildly similar to the TouchPad. That then ported version would be a good place to start a HC Port, Even if it was sense.

I say this as for starters it doesn't use the nVidea chips most HC Tablets use, as you suggest.


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

Just a quick note htc flyer has been bootloader unlocked..


----------



## funkyblue (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think developers should waste time on HC IMO. Once CM7 is properly working for the TouchPad, it won't take long for ICS to be ported when it's released. Why waste time trying to reverse engineer something, when ICS is just around the corner?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

funkyblue said:


> I don't think developers should waste time on HC IMO. Once CM7 is properly working for the TouchPad, it won't take long for ICS to be ported when it's released. Why waste time trying to reverse engineer something, when ICS is just around the corner?


I agree 10000%


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

"funkyblue said:


> I don't think developers should waste time on HC IMO. Once CM7 is properly working for the TouchPad, it won't take long for ICS to be ported when it's released. Why waste time trying to reverse engineer something, when ICS is just around the corner?


IIRC it took Google almost 2 months to release the source for GB.


----------

